# Homelite super xl chainsaw



## Leckbass (Nov 4, 2017)

I've been using this Homelite Super XL Chainsaw for a few years, it was my father's, I never had any problems with it but it's heavy. I really don't know much about it, but it runs well  and it has a 24 inch bar.  The model number is 2080898.

I was thinking about buying a shorter bar, but not sure which one I should get?

Does anybody have any opinions on it?

I cut about 3 cords per year.


----------



## cd36 (Nov 4, 2017)

How big of trees do you regularly cut? Is your main reason for going shorter due to power or weight? And holy crap that thing is a classic. Makes my 25 year old husky 262xp look like a new saw. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## DodgyNomad (Nov 4, 2017)

Not sure I'd spend the money and effort on a new bar for that saw.  Neat collector saw, and if you still like it, go for it.  But it's heavy, and pretty slow compared to modern stuff, and will be tough to get parts when something breaks.  

I have a few older collector saws, and can't imagine actually working with one compared to a modern pro saw.  Night and day.  

Cool saw though.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2017)

Neat to display in a den . . . or garage . . . but I don't think I would invest a whole lot of money into using this as a "daily driver". The weight, power and -- most important of all -- lack of safety features would keep me from using this on a regular basis.


----------



## Tar12 (Nov 4, 2017)

You might want to consider a newer saw..I have ran that very saw.It made for a long day. Don't miss it a bit. You would be shocked by the weight reduction of the newer saws. If you are not interested in a newer saw and you don't cut "big" wood I would put a 16 in bar on it. That saw would make a 16 really sing!


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 4, 2017)

I usually collect free wood around town and from the DPW.  Nothing too big, I don't take any rounds that I can't pick up.  

 I also have a piece of crap Poulan wild thing, buy I'd rather use the old saw...

I never really considered it as a collectors item.


----------



## Tar12 (Nov 4, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> I usually collect free wood around town and from the DPW.  Nothing too big, I don't take any rounds that I can't pick up.
> 
> I also have a piece of crap Poulan wild thing, buy I'd rather use the old saw...
> 
> I never really considered it as a collectors item.


I had a "Big Red" Homelite as well....those saws had plenty of power and would flat cut...but they lacked much in the form of anti-vibe and no chain brake and as you well know they are heavy saws. I cut on average 20 cord a year and graduated to lighter saws to save on my back...for no more than you are cutting a year I would run it till it quits.


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 4, 2017)

So if I wanted to buy a 16 in blade, what would you recommend?


----------



## Tar12 (Nov 4, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> So if I wanted to buy a 16 in blade, what would you recommend?


You would have to do a internet search for your model of saw. I am sure there is 1 out there.You know the pitch and gauge? Can you still read it on the old bar?


----------



## DodgyNomad (Nov 4, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> So if I wanted to buy a 16 in blade, what would you recommend?



Not sure you'll have a ton of choices for that old saw, but it might be a fairly standard bar configuration.  I'd get whatever's cheapest if you can find a decent one.


----------



## Tar12 (Nov 4, 2017)

Did  a quick search and there are a lot of bars available for it...just need to know your pitch and gauge and you're in business.


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 4, 2017)

On the chain all I can read is 3B and an OOO,  below the clutch the numbers are stamped 59637, and on the other side of the bar the serial numbers are Homelite 12543185


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 5, 2017)

You need an Oregon D196 bar mount. It's a 9.5mm stud slot. Here is an example:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HOMELITE-1...336784?hash=item58efbe2050:g:dEIAAOSwWxNYr5UO

Is it worth it to put $47 in an old saw? It'll be a little lighter but still quite heavy. I'd find a used combo for much cheaper if you want to try it.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 5, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> I've been using this Homelite Super XL Chainsaw for a few years, it was my father's, I never had any problems with it but it's heavy. I really don't know much about it, but it runs well  and it has a 24 inch bar.  The model number is 2080898.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a shorter bar, but not sure which one I should get?
> 
> ...


Leckbass- I like that you're not one to give up on an old friend just because she has a few miles on her. That's a classic, no question. It's a beautiful thing to keep using it rather than setting it on a shelf. 

Have they made the new saws safer, lighter, cleaner, more fuel efficient, etc.? Sure. But all those advantages pale in comparison to having a reliable old friend in hand, with a familiar heft and rumble, that just keeps cutting 3 cords for you, year in, year out.

Good luck finding that new bar!


----------



## salecker (Nov 5, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> I've been using this Homelite Super XL Chainsaw for a few years, it was my father's, I never had any problems with it but it's heavy. I really don't know much about it, but it runs well  and it has a 24 inch bar.  The model number is 2080898.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a shorter bar, but not sure which one I should get?
> 
> ...


Hi Leckbass
 It's awesome to see a classic still working for a living...
There has been millions of cords processed with the XL12 over the years,and there are still lots of then being used.I have given a couple good runners away to friends that i don't want to lend saws tne had his saw stolen and the other had his saw burnt.Both still use them occasionally as a back up saw now.
 Get a Oregon bar and chain combo they are decent quality and should be easy to find.And if you ever need any parts i have about 20 of those saws in my van,so just PM me with any needs.
 And if anyone else wants a Awesome XL 12 let me know,i can set you up with one that has spark and a good piston as a project.Then you too can experience the fun of putting up wood with a classic.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 5, 2017)

salecker said:


> Hi Leckbass
> It's awesome to see a classic still working for a living...
> There has been millions of cords processed with the XL12 over the years,and there are still lots of then being used.I have given a couple good runners away to friends that i don't want to lend saws tne had his saw stolen and the other had his saw burnt.Both still use them occasionally as a back up saw now.
> Get a Oregon bar and chain combo they are decent quality and should be easy to find.And if you ever need any parts i have about 20 of those saws in my van,so just PM me with any needs.
> And if anyone else wants a Awesome XL 12 let me know,i can set you up with one that has spark and a good piston as a project.Then you too can experience the fun of putting up wood with a classic.


20 in your van? Where do you sit?


----------



## salecker (Nov 6, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> 20 in your van? Where do you sit?


I actually put a piece of plywood over them and use them as a base for my bed


----------



## AppleRock (Nov 7, 2017)

A few things.
1. Don't listen to the "a newer saw" is the way to go folks here. See if those "New" saws they have now will be alive, running and be able to get parts for in 50 yrs. My gut tells me nope. Plastic junk in my opinion. (I'd also like to see a "newer" plastic saw survive falling out of my tractor bucked several times.....hey, it happens)

2. The pics you attached look like it has a manual oiler for the bar. To my knowledge, all Super XL's had come with an auto oiler. So it looks like that saw could be a regular XL-12. The XL-12 came with 14, 16, 18, 20, 22 and even 24 inch bars. Without a serial # I can't say for sure, but based on the pics of your saw, type of muffler, style of handle, it looks like late 60's perhaps up to 1970 or 71. If the serial number has 7 digits, then it's a '63 up to maybe a '66. In 1971 or 72 the XL-12 changed to red from blue.

3. Your "heavy" saw comment I found kinda entertaining, since back in the 60's the XL-12 was marketed as "the lightest direct-drive chainsaw". XL supposedly meant eXtra Light, and the 12 was the weight of the saw head. (12 lbs)

4. My XL-12 with it's pretty new Oregon bar and chain would make yours look new. It's either a 1963 or 64. Has slight differences from yours.
A local guy that does mower/chainsaw repairs here asked the same thing when I needed a new chain (and I got a new bar as well) a couple years ago. "Are you sure you wanted to put money into that old saw?". I said, without a second of hesitation, yup. He shook his head. Did the work, tuned up the saw a bit (new plug, carb adjustments), and then tried it out for a few cuts behind his shop. He had a much different opinion of that saw when I picked it up. Pretty funny.

5. I need a saw, that does it's job reliably, and well. I've been using this saw consistently for the past 26 yrs.Prior to that, my dad used it to keep his two wood stoves going since it was new. If I had an endless supply of money, I'd have a new $1500 saw. But probably wouldn't be burning wood, come to think of it.

I'm sure that the day will come when I'll have to buy a new saw. But it'll be a sad day, and it'll feel like I've lost a member of the family.  $400-$500 buys a lot a firewood. Even more when it's free


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 7, 2017)

AppleRock said:


> A few things.
> 1. Don't listen to the "a newer saw" is the way to go folks here. See if those "New" saws they have now will be alive, running and be able to get parts for in 50 yrs. My gut tells me nope. Plastic junk in my opinion. (I'd also like to see a "newer" plastic saw survive falling out of my tractor bucked several times.....hey, it happens)
> 
> 2. The pics you attached look like it has a manual oiler for the bar. To my knowledge, all Super XL's had an auto oiler. So it looks like that saw could be a regular XL-12. The XL-12 came with 14, 16, 18, 20, 22 and even 24 inch bars. Without a serial # I can't saw for sure, but based on the pics of your saw, type of muffler, style of handle, it looks like late 60's perhaps up to 1970 or 71. In 1971 or 72 the XL-12 changed to red from blue.
> ...


This is a nice post, Apple. You do posit an interesting riddle. How many ricks of wood can you get for $400-$500 when the wood is free?


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 7, 2017)

AppleRock said:


> A few things.
> 1. Don't listen to the "a newer saw" is the way to go folks here. See if those "New" saws they have now will be alive, running and be able to get parts for in 50 yrs. My gut tells me nope. Plastic junk in my opinion. (I'd also like to see a "newer" plastic saw survive falling out of my tractor bucked several times.....hey, it happens)
> 
> 2. The pics you attached look like it has a manual oiler for the bar. To my knowledge, all Super XL's had come with an auto oiler. So it looks like that saw could be a regular XL-12. The XL-12 came with 14, 16, 18, 20, 22 and even 24 inch bars. Without a serial # I can't say for sure, but based on the pics of your saw, type of muffler, style of handle, it looks like late 60's perhaps up to 1970 or 71. If the serial number has 7 digits, then it's a '63 up to maybe a '66. In 1971 or 72 the XL-12 changed to red from blue.
> ...



Serial# is 2080898


----------



## DodgyNomad (Nov 8, 2017)

Stay rocking with that saw.  I love old iron, and have old cars, old tractors, old guns, and a few old saws.  

But when I'm working, I'm a snob for the modern powerful pro saws.   Wayyy too much wood to cut, and way too little time, makes me want the fastest tool for the job.  

I dig that you're keeping the old saw, and give respect for keeping it on the job.  Just don't race anyone with a newer saw.........


----------



## AppleRock (Nov 8, 2017)

DodgyNomad said:


> Stay rocking with that saw.  I love old iron, and have old cars, old tractors, old guns, and a few old saws.
> 
> But when I'm working, I'm a snob for the modern powerful pro saws.   Wayyy too much wood to cut, and way too little time, makes me want the fastest tool for the job.
> 
> I dig that you're keeping the old saw, and give respect for keeping it on the job.  Just don't race anyone with a newer saw.......




Again, I'm kind of amused.
"Cuts a 10 inch log in 10 seconds" used to be the advertising slogan for the XL-12. Mine's pretty darn close to that when sharp.
For the 1.5-2 seconds I'll save per cut with a new saw, I'll wait, and keep my $450 or so for other things.


----------



## AppleRock (Nov 8, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> Serial# is 2080898



That 7 digit serial number indicates that it is in fact, an older, 1st gen XL-12. 1964,65 or even '66.


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 8, 2017)

I think I have just decided to leave this saw just the way it is.

I just got a free new saw for me


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> I think I have just decided to leave this saw just the way it is.
> 
> I just got a free new saw for me


Explain, please?


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 8, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Explain, please?


Buddy just gave me a Poulan Pro 50cc, I know it's not a stihl, but it's lighter, cuts well, and free


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Leckbass said:


> Buddy just gave me a Poulan Pro 50cc, I know it's not a stihl, but it's lighter, cuts well, and free


Great, give it a go so you have an idea how the new saws compare to your classic saw over time.  And, you still have that $500 burning a hole in your pocket as well as your old saw. An embarrassment of riches!


----------



## Leckbass (Nov 8, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Great, give it a go so you have an idea how the new saws compare to your classic saw over time.  And, you still have that $500 burning a hole in your pocket as well as your old saw. An embarrassment of riches!


What 500...


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 8, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Great, give it a go so you have an idea how the new saws compare to your classic saw over time.  And, you still have that $500 burning a hole in your pocket as well as your old saw. An embarrassment of riches!


That $500 of your money that some of our fine colleagues here are having you spend on a new shiny new saw!


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2017)

XL12 - thats rollin’ old skool.   I like it.

That said, my every day saw is gonna have a chain brake.


----------

